# My little stinker!! ~Pic heavy!~



## Love Bunny

The baby bunny has finally arrived =D 4days late on the 4/1/10 but here nontheless :lol:

For my stalkers :haha: <3 x

:cloud9:

https://i46.photobucket.com/albums/f109/mushroompixie/19579_255440001248_545066248_372350.jpg
Just born =D

https://i46.photobucket.com/albums/f109/mushroompixie/19579_251937171248_545066248_370545.jpg
Bout 6 hours old hehe =)

https://i46.photobucket.com/albums/f109/mushroompixie/19579_263758401248_545066248_375943.jpg
With daddy!

https://i46.photobucket.com/albums/f109/mushroompixie/19579_263758396248_545066248_375943.jpg
Chubby chops!! =D

https://i46.photobucket.com/albums/f109/mushroompixie/19579_263758426248_545066248_375943.jpg
In her swingy swing :kiss:

https://i46.photobucket.com/albums/f109/mushroompixie/19579_263758451248_545066248_375943.jpg
Snuggaly :cloud9:

https://i46.photobucket.com/albums/f109/mushroompixie/19579_262270006248_545066248_375370.jpg
WOOO! :flower:

https://i46.photobucket.com/albums/f109/mushroompixie/19579_253765606248_545066248_371519.jpg
Snuggling with mummy and daddy in bed ^_^ xxx


https://i46.photobucket.com/albums/f109/mushroompixie/heart1.gif


​


----------



## msp_teen

How LOVELY, now that is what you call, sweet, cute, and adorable!


----------



## pudgies

Aww she's gorgeous : ) 
So cute!
Congrats and hope you+baby are fine!


----------



## Love Bunny

Baby is fine haha she's a right fatty!!! on nearly 5oz already at just over a week! and she farts and burps all the time :rofl: she's at it right now! :haha: I on the otherhand am still in agony :'( ! my stitches came open and they told me I gotta deal with it til it heals!! Arrrgh so I have a great gaping wound between my legs!! ARGH! x


----------



## trashit

:flower: 
aww she is gorgeous!! xx


----------



## pudgies

Love Bunny said:


> Baby is fine haha she's a right fatty!!! on nearly 5oz already at just over a week! and she farts and burps all the time :rofl: she's at it right now! :haha: I on the otherhand am still in agony :'( ! my stitches came open and they told me I gotta deal with it til it heals!! Arrrgh so I have a great gaping wound between my legs!! ARGH! x

Ouch! Poor you!

I'm sure she's worth it though! :cloud9:


----------



## shocker

Awww yay shes soooo cute! Was waiting for a pic heavy update haha shes absoloutly gorgeous!


----------



## annawrigley

awww shes honestly gorgeous :cloud9: been waiting for these :haha: xxxxx


----------



## flutterbywing

Love Bunny said:


> Baby is fine haha she's a right fatty!!! on nearly 5oz already at just over a week! and she farts and burps all the time :rofl: she's at it right now! :haha: I on the otherhand am still in agony :'( ! my stitches came open and they told me I gotta deal with it til it heals!! Arrrgh so I have a great gaping wound between my legs!! ARGH! x

If MW hasn't already suggested it, try some lavender oil in your bath (mix with full fat milk to carry) and on a pad, hope you recover quickly

PS sorry for crashing your thread your daughter is gorgeous CONGRATULATIONS


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

She is adoreble... How precious... Congratulations!! :cloud9:


----------



## QuintinsMommy

She is so adorable, how much did she weigh ? :cloud9::cloud9:


----------



## Love Bunny

PreggoEggo said:


> She is so adorable, how much did she weigh ? :cloud9::cloud9:

7.14lbs!!! She was a right chunk! She's so tiny though!! Its all in her cheeks, hands and feet though :haha: they're really long! x



> If MW hasn't already suggested it, try some lavender oil in your bath (mix with full fat milk to carry) and on a pad, hope you recover quickly
> 
> PS sorry for crashing your thread your daughter is gorgeous CONGRATULATIONS

Thanks hun :hugs: no worries!! I wish I did have a bath :'( I only have a shower! grrr! xxx


----------



## mayb_baby

omg sounds so painful! :( on the other hand u got a stunner on ur hands xoxo


----------



## dizzy65

aww what a cutie


----------



## QuintinsMommy

Love Bunny said:


> PreggoEggo said:
> 
> 
> She is so adorable, how much did she weigh ? :cloud9::cloud9:
> 
> 7.14lbs!!! She was a right chunk! She's so tiny though!! Its all in her cheeks, hands and feet though :haha: they're really long! x
> 
> 
> 
> If MW hasn't already suggested it, try some lavender oil in your bath (mix with full fat milk to carry) and on a pad, hope you recover quickly
> 
> PS sorry for crashing your thread your daughter is gorgeous CONGRATULATIONSClick to expand...
> 
> Thanks hun :hugs: no worries!! I wish I did have a bath :'( I only have a shower! grrr! xxxClick to expand...

oh you poor thing! no bathtub?
awe 7.14 is a good size! 
my doctor keeps freaking me out telling me my LO might be 9 pounds:nope:
Pray for me he isn't that big! :haha:


----------



## Love Bunny

PreggoEggo said:


> Love Bunny said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PreggoEggo said:
> 
> 
> She is so adorable, how much did she weigh ? :cloud9::cloud9:
> 
> 7.14lbs!!! She was a right chunk! She's so tiny though!! Its all in her cheeks, hands and feet though :haha: they're really long! x
> 
> 
> 
> If MW hasn't already suggested it, try some lavender oil in your bath (mix with full fat milk to carry) and on a pad, hope you recover quickly
> 
> PS sorry for crashing your thread your daughter is gorgeous CONGRATULATIONSClick to expand...
> 
> Thanks hun :hugs: no worries!! I wish I did have a bath :'( I only have a shower! grrr! xxxClick to expand...
> 
> oh you poor thing! no bathtub?
> awe 7.14 is a good size!
> my doctor keeps freaking me out telling me my LO might be 9 pounds:nope:
> Pray for me he isn't that big! :haha:Click to expand...

Well they said mine would have a big head- and she bloody well did! its mainly all in those pudgy cheeks though :haha: I had to have forceps and episiotomy :cry: it was horrific I lost like a liter of blood too so I was like a fucking ghost when she came out and was plonked on my chest! Then my flaming stitches burst open! typical! :rofl: I'll get over it though :lol: got the bean to take my mind off everything :) x


----------



## trashit

aww im sorry your having a tough time with it hun! :( I hope your better soon x


----------



## honey08

massive congrats x


----------



## Love Bunny

thanks chick :hugs: x


----------



## jenny_wren

ABOUT TIME WOMAN!!!!!!

:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:

she's so tiny cant believe she was 7.14!
aw she's got gorgeous eyes as well
definatly gonna be a good looking midget

:rofl:

congrats hun she really is lovely
what did you name her btw?

xxx​


----------



## jenny_wren

pssssst :blush:


Spoiler
your oh is actually really good looking
he looks like a guy named greg who i chased
after for years and that man was SEXYYYYY!

:rofl:​


----------



## Love Bunny

Her names Karma Poppy Reader :cloud9: =D I knowwww they're so big and dark! I think she's gonna be a brown eyed baby like her daddy :D x


----------



## Love Bunny

:rofl: oioi get you ya minx ;) :lol: xxx


----------



## jenny_wren

karma's really cute :cloud9:

its unique without being awful :rofl:​


----------



## amazed

She is beautiful..xx


----------



## jenny_wren

Love Bunny said:


> :rofl: oioi get you ya minx ;) :lol: xxx

just an observation :rofl: :winkwink:​


----------



## Love Bunny

jenny_wren said:


> karma's really cute :cloud9:
> 
> its unique without being awful :rofl:​


:rofl: aye, it could have been worse hahahaha! x


----------



## jenny_wren

it could have been apple :sick:

:rofl:​


----------



## annawrigley

jenny_wren said:


> pssssst :blush:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> your oh is actually really good looking
> he looks like a guy named greg who i chased
> after for years and that man was SEXYYYYY!
> 
> :rofl:​

i agree hes very good looking! :blush:


----------



## jenny_wren

annawrigley said:


> jenny_wren said:
> 
> 
> pssssst :blush:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> your oh is actually really good looking
> he looks like a guy named greg who i chased
> after for years and that man was SEXYYYYY!
> 
> :rofl:​
> 
> i agree hes very good looking! :blush:Click to expand...

:rofl: :thumbup:

we're all after your man!!
atleast your single anna i got no chance :lol:

xx​


----------



## Love Bunny

:rofl: now now ladies!!! :haha: x


----------



## fruitcaz

Congratulations What a cutie :) xx


----------



## annawrigley

jenny_wren said:


> annawrigley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jenny_wren said:
> 
> 
> pssssst :blush:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> your oh is actually really good looking
> he looks like a guy named greg who i chased
> after for years and that man was SEXYYYYY!
> 
> :rofl:​
> 
> i agree hes very good looking! :blush:Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl: :thumbup:
> 
> we're all after your man!!
> atleast your single anna i got no chance :lol:
> 
> xx​Click to expand...

i'll fight you for him? :grr:
...haha nah i'll have to get my own! :(
x


----------



## jenny_wren

shame you're pregnant or i'd
kick your arse :rofl:

doubt that im such a wuss:haha:

i dont think my oh would approve
if i randomly stole someones
partner anyways :shrug:

:coffee:​


----------



## 05wilkesm

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww!!
she is gorgeous, congrats!!
i love the name Karma btw, such a pretty name
xx


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

Batha baths baths hun they really help with the sorness my MW told me to get a few a day when I had him

She is so precious hunni. abosolutly adorable

PS: Jenny and Anna down girls :rofl:
xx


----------



## Jas029

Aw she's adorable! 
Something about her reminds me of a bunny too.. Maybe it's because of the nickname or her big dark eyes!
She's a cute chubby little thing! So shocking she was only 7 pounds..

Congrats and sorry about the stitches sounds like it really hurts :hugs:

P.S. love the name Karma :)


----------



## tasha41

She's gorgeous... I love that flowery sleeper too! 

Congratulations!!


----------



## Panda_Ally

awww shes absolutly adorable!!! i love her name too!!!


----------



## flutterbywing

PreggoEggo said:


> Love Bunny said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PreggoEggo said:
> 
> 
> She is so adorable, how much did she weigh ? :cloud9::cloud9:
> 
> 7.14lbs!!! She was a right chunk! She's so tiny though!! Its all in her cheeks, hands and feet though :haha: they're really long! x
> 
> 
> 
> If MW hasn't already suggested it, try some lavender oil in your bath (mix with full fat milk to carry) and on a pad, hope you recover quickly
> 
> PS sorry for crashing your thread your daughter is gorgeous CONGRATULATIONSClick to expand...
> 
> Thanks hun :hugs: no worries!! I wish I did have a bath :'( I only have a shower! grrr! xxxClick to expand...
> 
> oh you poor thing! no bathtub?
> awe 7.14 is a good size!
> my doctor keeps freaking me out telling me my LO might be 9 pounds:nope:
> Pray for me he isn't that big! :haha:Click to expand...

Aww mother nature is rather clever, I doubt your baby will be bigger than you can manage, my 1st was 8lb10 and I was only in labour 4 hrs, and only 3 pushes
, good luck though :D


----------



## RainbowDrop_x

Congratulations

She's gorgeous!!

xxx


----------



## AriannasMama

She's beautiful!


----------



## Strawberries

Congratulations! She's beautiful and I love her name too!


----------



## KrisKitten

Wow! What a stunner, 
she is absolutley gorgeous!
Karma is a beautiful name, congratulations xxxxxx

ps a bit random but how the hell did u girls have baths just after birth? without seemin crude mine woulda ended up quite literally a bloodbath, 
sorry ur having such a rubbish time of it post-natal love bunny, fX for a speedy recovery :thumbup:
xxxx


----------



## KA92

omg

she is gorgeous

i cann see you and you oh in her!!

awwww!!!


----------



## etcetera

awww! She's beautiful!!!!


----------



## 18NPregnant

she is beautiful congrats


----------



## Genna

omg hunny, she's so cute!!!!!! :hugs:


----------



## TattiesMum

flutterbywing said:


> Love Bunny said:
> 
> 
> Baby is fine haha she's a right fatty!!! on nearly 5oz already at just over a week! and she farts and burps all the time :rofl: she's at it right now! :haha: I on the otherhand am still in agony :'( ! my stitches came open and they told me I gotta deal with it til it heals!! Arrrgh so I have a great gaping wound between my legs!! ARGH! x
> 
> If MW hasn't already suggested it, try some lavender oil in your bath (mix with full fat milk to carry) and on a pad, hope you recover quickly
> 
> PS sorry for crashing your thread your daughter is gorgeous CONGRATULATIONSClick to expand...

Lavender oil is great for healing ... and get someone to pick up some arnica tablets at the same time. They reduce swelling and speed up tissue repair like magic :)

Congratulations Love Bunny :hugs: She is adorable ... soooooo cute! :happydance::happydance::hugs:


----------



## MiissMuffet

:happydance:
x


----------



## Alexandra91

awwww! soo cute! :D xx congrats x


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Karma is the most adorable name. Congrats x


----------



## Embo

Her name is beautiful :) and she's a right cutie.


----------



## Hannah :)

Awwwwwwww shes so chubby and cute!
I just wanna eat her! ...dont worrie i wont lol.

Such a lovely name btw :) Hope things heal for you quickly and your feeling abit better soon!

xxx


----------



## Shireena__x

i just carried on scrolling down like awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww

and then when i seen ursig i actrullt got sad and rescrolled, shes SOOOO lovely jubbly :) xxx

Congratz Darlin'


----------



## Jellyt

Aww she's adorable, congratulations! I think I recognise you...where abouts in Derby are you from?


----------



## Love Bunny

Jellyt said:


> Aww she's adorable, congratulations! I think I recognise you...where abouts in Derby are you from?

city centre =D x


----------



## jenjo1992

awwwww :) she is absolutly adorable :)
Congrats Chick x x


----------



## xx~Lor~xx

so cute :) congratulations! xxx


----------



## stuffymuffy

She's beautiful congratulations!


----------



## KrisKitten

had to have another peek at the pics...looks like she has your eyes=]
i rlly love her name, Karma is so original & poppy is lovely and traditional, she is honestly beautiful xxx


----------



## xkirstyx

awwww she is a wee stunner!!!! xxx


----------



## jelix9408

she is BEAUTIFUL! love the chunky cheeks!!


----------



## chocaccino

she's absolutly BEAUTIFUL!!
xxx


----------



## x-dannielle

ar shes gorgeous! congrats x


----------



## MeggieMoo88

gorgeous baby,she has stunningg eyes xx


----------



## lily123

Awwww she's absolutely lovely! You must be so proud :flower:

Many, many congratulations and i hope you are recovering well :)
xx


----------



## ashleyybabyy

ahwww shes cute


----------



## emilylynn18

She's totally beautiful. xxx
Congrats!


----------



## flutterbywing

Where's the flowery babygro from hun??


----------



## Love Bunny

https://minimode.co.uk/baby-girls-3-pack-of-flower-power-sleepsuits-in-pinks

:D x


----------



## Love Bunny

double post!! stoopid lag!!!


----------



## flutterbywing

Thanks it's gorgeous, and they have them in Summer's size, YAY, will wait till Friday though, bump might need some too!


----------



## Love Bunny

Wooo :D they are gorgeous arent they :happydance: !!! When I spotted them I was like MATT. I WANT IT!!! NOW!!! :haha: x


----------



## flutterbywing

Love Bunny said:


> Wooo :D they are gorgeous arent they :happydance: !!! When I spotted them I was like MATT. I WANT IT!!! NOW!!! :haha: x

You sound like me, I have some really similar ones from when Summer was tiny, but when she outgrew them they didn't sell them anymore :cry:

Obviously Karma makes it all the more gorgeous!!!


----------



## Love Bunny

I am so sad !! I have this one babygrow with carrots on and I have it in like 3 sizes so she doesn't grow out of it too quickly :rofl:

I wish I could wear babygrows ! they look well comfy!! :haha: x


----------



## flutterbywing

You can, I've seen them on ebay! 

I have a habit of buying things in lots of sizes too! Carrots sound cute!


----------



## rubixcyoob.

Awww congrats hun shes gorgeous and Karma is such a lovely name :D 

I hope you get better soon :) x


----------



## Blondieex

soo cute :)
hope both of you are okay and congrats :) xx


----------



## Joss22

Awhh congrats!
She's gorgeous:flower:

x


----------



## glitterbomb

WOW! she is beautiful! Most babies are not that cute at birth, but she really looks perfect


----------

